# connard / conard



## hanalain

Hola de nuevo

otra dudilla de mi libro. queria saber que significa connard
El contexto es una discusion:
Ecoute, connard, ai-je dit, en le menaçant de l'index. Tu crois que tu vas gâcher Thanksgiving -et la soiree entière - et ensuite partir comme ça?

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda!!


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

connard: gilipollas

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## gersonalarcon

Salut!

Yo quisiera, con todo respeto para todos, saber la magnitud de la lisura *"connard"*, la oí en el filme "Paris je t'aime" en donde un turista que está en el metro mira a una pareja que se está besando y al mismo tiempo el chico mira al turista y chocan sus vistas y estando en el andén contrario el chico comienza a gritarle al turista

"C'est que tu veux *connard*?! (por lo menos eso es lo que entendí)

Entonces quisiera saber si esta frase o palabra es muy ofensiva ya que pude ver en el diccionario el equivalente a "güevón" ó "huevón" pero en Chile le decimos "huevón" a todo el mundo inclusive a nuestros amigos - "oye gúevon a qué horas vendrá el otro güevon que ya nos hacemos tarde" lo  usamos casí como el "tío" que usan los españoles, ahora es un poco más fuerte cuando decimos ¡aweonao! (agüevonado).

Gracias por adelantado

Salut!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Supongo que el alcance de un insulto depende mucho de cómo se diga, de quién lo diga, de quién lo reciba y de las circunstancias en que se diga.
Teniendo en cuenta esas reservas, *connard*, a secas, puede ser un insulto algo más fuerte que *huevón* y que *gilipollas*. 

En una discusión de tráfico, no recomiendo decir *connard!* a nadie : las cosas pueden ir a mayores.

Por cierto, la frase de la película era probablemente: _Qu'est-ce que tu veux, connard?_


----------



## yserien

La mejor definición de connard : être ou devenir con comme la merde.
Excusez, parfois on est obligé de "coger el toro por los cuernos", prendre le taureau par ses cornes.


----------



## LEA59

connard signifie idiot ou con en un peu plus vulgaire


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Connard: *con *+ n + *ard*
El sufijo -_ard _de por sí es aumentativo despectivo.
Si encima está formado sobre un insulto _con_, esto te da una idea de lo ofensivo que puede llegar a ser.

Con en el lenguaje diario puede, como el hijo de puta español, tener el significado que el locutor quiere darle e incluso ser cariñoso:

Me acaban de hacer un regalo soberbio o dedicarme un piropo inesperado y puedo, para disimular mi emoción contestar con un:
- _t'es con_ en el cual encierro un montón de cosas del estilo: no hubieras tenido que molestarte / te has pasado...

Connard, que yo sepa es empleado siempre de manera ofensiva.

Por otra parte encuentro la definición del WIKI muco más acertadas que la del CNTRL.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## alphons

me suena a otro insulto pero podeis traducirme ...je me suis chargée de moi-même depuis que j`ai dix ans, espèce de connard!
fuente:les hommes qui n`aimaient pas les femmes.
merci


----------



## jprr

También "boludo".
espèce de connard : boludo de ...


----------



## swift

jprr said:


> También "boludo".
> espèce de connard : boludo de ...


 
Personalmente, para "espèce de": "pedazo de". Esta expresión me hace pensar en que es un "boludo no acabado", y por ello me parece más ofensiva. En francés, "espèce de" tiene esa función de aumentar el valor despectivo de "connard".

Diría, entonces, "pedazo de boludo".

Saludos,


swift


----------



## jprr

swift said:


> Personalmente, para "espèce de": "pedazo de".
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> 
> swift


 ...
Les insultes sont aussi des expressions très dépendantes du lieu où elles sont utilisées.
En général "espèce de X" aggrave l'insulte.


----------



## swift

jprr said:


> En général "espèce de X" aggrave l'insulte.


 
Exactement ! C'est ce que j'ai dit dans mon post . "Pedazo de" exprime un "connard non achevé" .

A plus,


swift


----------



## jprr

swift said:


> Exactement ! C'est ce que j'ai dit dans mon post . "Pedazo de" exprime un "connard non achevé" .
> 
> A plus,
> 
> 
> swift


Je cherchais plutôt un connard achevé voire parachevé


----------



## swift

Alors, pour un connard de championnat, un connard confirmé: "boludo de mierda".

Je crois qu'on va nous censurer...

A plus,


J.


----------



## jprr

swift said:


> Alors, pour un connard de championnat, un connard confirmé: "boludo de mierda".
> 
> Je crois qu'on va nous censurer...
> 
> A plus,
> 
> 
> J.


Vos rellenaste el hueco, yo con cautela pusé "..."
Y sí pensaba eso


----------



## jifgif

Hola!

  Pues sí, *"espèce de"* se usa para reforzar.

  Justamente tiene su equivalente en español: *"so".*

  P.ej. Connard: gilipollas
*Espèce de connard!: ¡so gilipollas!*

  Es la que se usa en España en casi el 100% de las ocasiones. "So" como "espèce de" puede acompañar a todo tipo de insultos. "¡So tonto!, ¡so imbécil!...(no quiero poner alguno más fuerte, jaja).

 Y bueno, como observación: boludo/pelotudo (Argentina) = gilipollas (España). Son términos equivalentes, pero en España no usamos "boludo" ni "pelotudo".
  También "decir boludeces" (Argentina)= "decir gilipolleces" (España)
   Incluso en algunas zonas de España hay términos particulares y propios de la zona: en las islas Canarias se usa más a menudo "bobo" y "decir boberías". 

  Saludos!


----------



## swift

Tienes razón Jifgif. Sin embargo, en América Latina "so idiota" podría sonar un un poco cervantesco.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## chimpo21

Hola a todos, ¿Cómo se podría traducir esta expresión en español: conard de chien? Al parecer es un insulto pero no se si hay un equivalente en español Muchas gracias


----------



## ziggy_stardust

cabrón hijo de perra.


----------



## chimpo21

¡Oh! OK muchas gracias por su respuesta.


----------



## ziggy_stardust

Pienso que es la opción más neutral para el castellano, cada región ha de tener equivalentes más apropiados.


----------



## galizano

A mí me parece que gilipollas se traduciría más bien por "couillon".


----------



## yumarco

Por si alguien lo ignorara, acaso, la palabra “_con_”, al origen, designa el sexo femenino (“_coño_”).

Cf Georges Brassens: “Le blason”: 

“_Que ce morceau de roi de votre anatomie
Porte le même nom qu'une foule de gens_. ”


----------



## perezlr

Hola. Un saludo.
No sé si es este el lugar adecuado para plantearlo, pero el diccionario de wordreference recoge 'conard' y no 'connard'.  Sospecho que se trata de un error. ¿No es así?
Gracias.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Las dos formas son aceptadas:


> CNRTL
> 
> 
> CONNARD, CONNEAU, CONNAUD, CONNO(T),(CONNO, CONNOT), subst. masc.,
> CON(N)ARD(CONARD, CONNARD), substantif


Tu intervención me permite añadir la segunda ortografía en el título. Gracias .
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## perezlr

Merci à toi !


----------

